
Inauguration Attendees Make Significantly Less Than Women’s March Attendees - rch
https://medium.com/safegraph/inauguration-attendees-make-significantly-less-money-than-womens-march-attendees-7cb8b056556a
======
danjoc
Where does safegraph source their gps data? Is it too expensive for a lone
open source programmer to have a crack at it? I'd love to push some through
tensorflow for mostly fun and a slim chance at profit.

~~~
nl
It's possible this isn't GPS data, but SafeGraph sources it from cell towers.

I used to have links to some cell provider pages selling this data, but they
have all disappeared. You can still find the APIs though, eg
[https://github.com/RestComm/gmlc](https://github.com/RestComm/gmlc)

